# WIC_64Bit Error



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

I am trying to install the Windows Imaging Component on a Windows Server 2008 64 Bit but keep on receiving this error:

'Setup could not find the update.inf file needed to update your system'


Does anyone have an idea of how this could be solved?

Regards and Thanks.


----------



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

Could it be that its not installing because it is not compatible with Windows Server 2008 SP1?


----------

